# Sensi seed northern lights feminized



## DankHobbyist (Nov 5, 2014)

Any information on Sensi Seeds Northern Lights Feminized is welcomed.  Do feminized seeds still produce many different phenotypes?  Anyone grown this strain have any input on deficiencies  or strong resilience to bug, fungus, mold,  or yield /potency.  How many plants would you shoot for under a 600w (e)  gavita.  Vegging under plasma and supplementing  the hps during flower.  

About to purchase seeds so please give inputs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2014)

Northern Lights is one of the old school strains and has been the indica of choice for many crosses--an excellent Indica.  Being a well established strain mens that they tend to be quite stable, so this means less phenol variation.  Female seeds are not necessarily better or worse than reg seeds for different phenol types.  I believe it has more to do with the breeder and the stability of the strain.  I don't think that I have ever purchased anything from Sensi Seeds, but I they have a good reputation as a reputable breeder.

Northern Lights is also a good beginner strain as it is fairly simple to grow.  It has a fast flowering time and real decent potency and yield.  I think if you are looking for a more Indica type high that Northern Lights is a great choice.

How large a space are you planning on?  A 600W can be pushed to about 16 sq ft and still have minimum lighting, but I find I do better when I get my lumen count up around 7500 per sq ft.

I always recommend stealth shipping with a delivery guarantee.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 5, 2014)

5x5 tent 3x3 flood tray canopy screen 3.5 x 3.5 feet pop seeds under plasma until/unless I get a 400w mh.  Duct plasma heat back towards humidity dome on my 2x2 flood tray.  Would MUCH RATHER use mh. Using air pot propagation cells.  At transplant moving to 2x4 tray under 2x plasma.  Next transplant plants will stay under plasma for a few days until new growth then adding 600e gavita pro two the plasmas at 4-5 ft and  will slowly drop the light down.  Hopefully keep em there for another week or so before changing photoperiod to flower.  After plants hit 3x3 only using half of each plasma footprint over tray for equal coverage.  Light will be approximately 15% plasma and rest hps.  As much as 70w high par light per sq. Ft.

  Decided  on the 600e over the 6/750 Double Ended....  
Can't wait till I get that and EL2 controller.  

I have no idea what my lumen count will be.


----------

